# Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde



## Franz_16 (14. September 2005)

Servus, 
ich bin nächste Woche mal wieder im hohen Norden unterwegs. 

Wenn das Wetter passt, mieten wir uns selber ein 5PS Boot... 

Wenn der Wind allerdings meiner Meinung nach zu stark ist um noch anständig von einem kleinen Boot aus zu angeln, möchten wir evtl. mal auf nen Kutter. 

Könntt ihr einen zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde empfehlen ?  (schlafen tun wir nämlich bei Rerik)

schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## Dorschi (14. September 2005)

*AW: Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde*

Franz in Warnemünde die Zufriedenheit und im Rostocker Stadthafen die Klar Kimming!


----------



## s.andro (14. September 2005)

*AW: Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde*

Mööönsch Franz, Du hier bei uns im Norden und nich auf'm Oktoberfest?! Ja, nee, is klar Zufriedenheit is schon in Ordnung. Gucks Du hier http://www.mszufriedenheit.de/. Auch sehr nett ist die "Santa Maria" in Warnemünde (Kontakt: Frank FibigTel. 0381 - 769 05 92 oder 0172 - 905 58 00)

Beste Grüße aus Rostock
Sandro


----------



## ex-elbangler (14. September 2005)

*AW: Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde*

Mit der MS Zufriedenheit war ich auch schon mal draussen, ist ganz ordentlich.


Wegen dem kleinen Boot ,sprich mal Knurrhahn an, der hat seine Boote glaube ich in vor Rerik liegen.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde*

Hi Jungs, 
Danke für die Tipps 

... wühle gerade schon die Kutterpage von Olaf ein wenig durch: http://www.kutterpage.de/ostsee/ostsee.html  

.. von der Zufriedenheit hab ich schön öfter was gelesen.. naja mal sehen


----------



## Franz_16 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde*



> Wegen dem kleinen Boot ,sprich mal Knurrhahn an, der hat seine Boote glaube ich in vor Rerik liegen.


 
ich weiß


----------



## Marcus van K (15. September 2005)

*AW: Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde*

Dann wünsch ich dir als Gastangler bei uns an der Küst n fettes Petri
und nicht allzu viel Wind


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. September 2005)

*AW: Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde*

Fahr von Wismar Franz da bist du am schnellsten von Meschendorf aus.


----------



## FreeLee (17. September 2005)

*AW: Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde*

Auch noch ne gute (eigentlich die beste) Adresse ist die "Vorwärts" aus Timmendorf/Poel. Tel. 03841700665 oder 07132016000


----------



## Steinbeisser (17. September 2005)

*AW: Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde*

Hallo Franz 16 !


Ich kann Dir die " MS Eidum" die im Wismar ihr Heimathafen hat empfehlen. Wir waren gestern mit ihr auf Angelfahrt und waren angenehm überrascht. Da sich maximal 20 Angler an Bord befinden steht man nicht wie die Heringe an der Reling. Die Mannschaft ist bemüht den Fisch zu finden und hat ihn auch gefunden. Das Schiff ist sehr sauber und die Toilette hat ein großes Lob verdient. Gestern war es meine erste Kuttertour überhaupt und ich konnte 10 Dorsche verhaften. Zu dritt hatten wir insgesamt 35 Schuppenträger.

MfG Steinbeisser#h


----------



## Franz_16 (17. September 2005)

*AW: Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde*

Danke euch allen für die Tipps #6 #6 

@Steinbeisser
wie sahs denn gestern mit dem Wind dort oben aus ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. September 2005)

*AW: Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde*

Der Wind wehte schwach aus Nord. War gestern da wo du heute hin willst.  #h 
N bisschen mehr schreib ich nacher gleich im anderen Thread


----------



## Steinbeisser (18. September 2005)

*AW: Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke euch allen für die Tipps #6 #6
> 
> @Steinbeisser
> wie sahs denn gestern mit dem Wind dort oben aus ?


 
Wind kam aus NNO und war ca. zwischen 15-30 km/h stark. 

MfG Steinbeisser


----------



## Franz_16 (18. September 2005)

*AW: Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde*

okay Jungs, Danke nochmal 

breche jetzt auf und werde berichten - hoffentlich fang ich was


----------



## freibadwirt (22. September 2005)

*AW: Kutter zwischen Wismar und Warnemünde*

Hallo Jungs und Mädels

sind wieder aus Meschendorf zurück.War eine super Tour mit tollen Fischen
und spassigen Erlebnisse#6 .Franzl wird sichern einen kleinen Bericht mit ein paar Bildern einstellen.
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------

